# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Copy and paste Excel range as picture into Outlook email body using excel vba

## ExcelDoc

I need to use Excel to send pictures of excel ranges to recipients with basic computers that do not support HTML, have no Office programs, and have only basic e-mail programs that can display images. I can copy the image to the clipboard, but I do not know how to paste it into the email body as a picture. Nor do I know how to paste it into Paint and save it for use as an attachment, which would also be acceptable.

Can anyone help with this vba??

Jerry

----------


## Excelnoub

Would this help?

http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/cdo.htm

----------


## ExcelDoc

Unfortunately the reference you posted still sends the image as HTML. The receiver site cannot process HTML.

Thanks, it was a good shot.

----------


## eddy_bzh

Hello everybody,

First you need to create an outlook mail object, then, write the mail body (in html) with the appropriate <img src='myfile.jpg'> tag. Please note following points : 
- embedded images must be save on your computer (as a jpg file or png file) ;
- *Since outlook 2013, embedded images must be attached to the email as well.*


At the link below you will find all details and a working code template 

http://vba-useful.blogspot.fr/2014/0...ed-images.html

----------


## Jaffary

Dear eddy_bzh
in link you provided
Error showing at below line - variable not defined

Set appOutlook = CreateObject("outlook.application")

----------


## Jaffary

Actually i also need the code

A range (A1:AW20) in email, pasted as picture.

Any one have solution ???

----------


## Bjarquin

I am also interested in the solution... did you find it?

----------

